# Spotting tower with controls



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

New work in the new shop at Pelicans Perch Marina.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Fixed


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks... I was getting a crick in my neck! :001_huh:

Looks like it's coming along nicely!


----------

